# Hello



## 4d5e6f (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello Everybody, my name is Bryan and I'm from New Jersey. I haven't learned a martial art yet, but I decided a few days ago to learn a martial art. My location isn't too great and there are a limited amount of nearby schools, which limits me in my choices in schools. Luckily, I found a nearby place that teaches Muay Thai and MMA, so I'm going to go check them out on Thursday, along with a nearby place that teaches Karate. I can't wait to get in shape this summer!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Carol (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Bryan, welcome aboard!  Glad you joined us


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Bryan,

We spoke via PM, but, again I'd like to say Welcome aboard! Any questions feel free to ask. You can feel free to pm me if needed (or anyone else ). Good luck on your training.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 11, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT! Good luck in your search!


----------



## MJS (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello Bryan and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello Bryan. Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Jul 11, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome and good luck on your journey


----------



## Hawke (Jul 11, 2007)

Greetings Bryan,

Welcome to the family.

Cheers.


----------



## Pedro Gouveia (Jul 11, 2007)

welcome to MT!
With those arts you realy going to stay in shape!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## thunderfoot (Jul 11, 2007)

welcome Bryan, Enjoy yourself here


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Bryan!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to the board and happy posting

B


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 19, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello and welcome to martialtalk!!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey if you don't like what you find in the way of martial arts schools in NJ. You could try "Kang Rhee" of the "World Black Belt School". 
He was a Karate teacher of the late Elvis Presley. He combines Karate, Tae kwan do and Kung Fu.  Looks like you do a video testing thing from home, and then you can visit their dojo in Memphis. here's the web address.  http://wbbg.org/services
or telephone.
 Kang Rhee Institute, Inc. 
706 N. Germantown Parkway, #70  Cordova (Memphis), TN 38018  USA
(901) 757-5000

Dave


----------

